

What can "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" teach us about Web Design - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/2012/01/web-stuff/what-can-the-girl-with-the-dragon-tattoo-teach-us-about-web-design/

======
luckyisgood
You're absolutely right. Look at this (real) article I found on the internet,
called "What a New York Prostitute Can Teach You About Conversion":
[http://www.conversionista.com/what-a-new-york-prostitute-
can...](http://www.conversionista.com/what-a-new-york-prostitute-can-teach-
you-about-conversion/) -> it sounds like a title The Oatmeal would put in his
cartoons.

~~~
tosbourn
Jesus, that exists.

